# Suche Trails in Limburg/Diez/wetzlar



## Crawlix (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
Ich suche nach Trails jeder Art, gerne etwas ruppiger in Limburg, Diez oder Wetzlar..
Trampelpfade bergab oder auch geradeaus..
Gibt's da was bekanntes?
Zudem suche ich nach eine WhatsApp Gruppe im Raum Limburg Diez Wetzlar
Mfg


----------



## JumpingJohn (20. Dezember 2020)

Direkt Limburg gibt es nicht wirklich was. Entlang der Lahn schau dir mal den Lahn-Höhenweg an. Entlang der Bahnstrecke Limburg-Frankfurt gibt es auch den ein oder anderen Trail, aber eher flowig bis maximal etwas wurzelig. In Schardeck gibt es eine gebaute Strecke mit Sprüngen und Anliegern, den Einstieg dazu kann ich dir per PM geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (29. Dezember 2020)

Gude.
Melde dich mal per PM bei mir, dann fahren wir mal einen schönen Trail zusammen!
Gruß


----------



## LanghaarMann (15. Februar 2021)

Gude,
ist das Thema noch aktuell?


----------



## t.schneider (15. Februar 2021)

Skaldensang schrieb:


> Gude,
> ist das Thema noch aktuell?


Gude,
ich überlege auch schon länger mal die Gegend um Limburg/Lahn zu erkunden. Gibt es eine FB-Gruppe oder ähnliches um Trails etc. zu besprechen?


----------



## LanghaarMann (15. Februar 2021)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Gude,
> ich überlege auch schon länger mal die Gegend um Limburg/Lahn zu erkunden. Gibt es eine FB-Gruppe oder ähnliches um Trails etc. zu besprechen?



Das ist eine gute Frage. Bin schon ewig nicht mehr bei Facebook angemeldet. Vllt könnte man auf anderem Weg was zu bequatschen


----------



## t.schneider (15. Februar 2021)

Skaldensang schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage. Bin schon ewig nicht mehr bei Facebook angemeldet. Vllt könnte man auf anderem Weg was zu bequatschen


Ich habe da auch keinen Account und würde meine Frau nett fragen müssen....
Wenn ich mir so die Videos von Leo Kast anschaue, dann wird klar, dass spätestens ab Nassau viele coole Trails sind. Technische Stolper-Sachen würden mich da reizen. Die Anfahrt wäre mir aber momentan auf gut Glück und recht wenig Tageslicht im Winter noch zu weit. Näher an Limburg wäre schon cool...In meiner Heimat sind die Leute viel über FB/WA-Gruppen organisiert. Vielleicht finden sich ja hier Leute, die Tipps geben können.


----------



## LanghaarMann (16. Februar 2021)

Aus welcher Gegend bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## t.schneider (16. Februar 2021)

Skaldensang schrieb:


> Aus welcher Gegend bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


Darfst du: nördlich von GI


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (16. Februar 2021)

Kann man nicht hier ne Gruppe o.ä. aufmachen? Kenne einiges in der Ecke, aber das muss man ja nicht im Netz breit treten


----------



## LanghaarMann (17. Februar 2021)

Glaub ne Gruppe wird hier schwer, da Forum --> öffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami (9. April 2021)

Ja moin. 
Ich bin kürzlich vom (überraschenden) Trail-Mekka Wiesbaden nach Hahnstätten vor den Toren Diez' gezogen und habe mir die gleiche Frage gestellt. Falls ihr also eine Gruppe gründen bzw. euch organisieren wollt - nehmt mich bitte mit!


----------



## LanghaarMann (9. April 2021)

Kami schrieb:


> Ja moin.
> Ich bin kürzlich vom (überraschenden) Trail-Mekka Wiesbaden nach Hahnstätten vor den Toren Diez' gezogen und habe mir die gleiche Frage gestellt. Falls ihr also eine Gruppe gründen bzw. euch organisieren wollt - nehmt mich bitte mit!



Vllt sollte man doch mal ne Gruppe in irgendeinen Messenger starten.


----------



## BjL (9. April 2021)

Kami schrieb:


> Ja moin.
> Ich bin kürzlich vom (überraschenden) Trail-Mekka Wiesbaden nach Hahnstätten vor den Toren Diez' gezogen und habe mir die gleiche Frage gestellt. Falls ihr also eine Gruppe gründen bzw. euch organisieren wollt - nehmt mich bitte mit!


Hallo
Es gibt einige Trails entlang der Lahn. 
Evtl. ist der Emser Bikepark was für dich? Da gibts einige User die sich rund um Diez/Nassau/Bad Ems auskennen.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (9. April 2021)

Diesen Sonntag könnten wir im Aartal bei Hahnstätten mal paar Trails fahren.. 2-3 Std, Start zwischen 10-11 Uhr? PN an mich, kann gerne ne WhatsApp-Gruppe aufmachen.


----------



## lonleyrider (9. April 2021)

Bei einer WhatsApp Gruppe wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (9. April 2021)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag könnten wir im Aartal bei Hahnstätten mal paar Trails fahren.. 2-3 Std, Start zwischen 10-11 Uhr? PN an mich, kann gerne ne WhatsApp-Gruppe aufmachen.


Der Treffpunkt wäre beim Radladen "Bikerleben" in der Austraße 2, 65623 Hahnstätten. Gute Parkmöglichkeiten und direkt am Aartalradweg, somit ideal von Diez/Limburg zu erreichen.

Helmpflicht, Knieschoner empfohlen. Untereinander ist aufgrund C19 ist Abstand zu halten... Sollte selbstverständlich sein, biken ist ja kein Kontaktsport 

Trails sind eigentlich maximal S1 und gut und zügig zu befahren. Würde eine nette Runde zusammenstellen und guiden. Insgesamt aber nicht mehr als ca. 25km und 500hm.

LG 
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanghaarMann (9. April 2021)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Bei einer WhatsApp Gruppe wäre ich auch dabei


Ich definitiv auch


----------



## LanghaarMann (9. April 2021)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt wäre beim Radladen "Bikerleben" in der Austraße 2, 65623 Hahnstätten. Gute Parkmöglichkeiten und direkt am Aartalradweg, somit ideal von Diez/Limburg zu erreichen.
> 
> Helmpflicht, Knieschoner empfohlen. Untereinander ist aufgrund C19 ist Abstand zu halten... Sollte selbstverständlich sein, biken ist ja kein Kontaktsport
> 
> ...


Wäre ich sofort dabei wenn ich dieses Wochenende net schaffen müsste


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (10. April 2021)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt wäre beim Radladen "Bikerleben" in der Austraße 2, 65623 Hahnstätten. Gute Parkmöglichkeiten und direkt am Aartalradweg, somit ideal von Diez/Limburg zu erreichen.
> 
> Helmpflicht, Knieschoner empfohlen. Untereinander ist aufgrund C19 ist Abstand zu halten... Sollte selbstverständlich sein, biken ist ja kein Kontaktsport
> 
> ...



Treffen um 11 Uhr! 

Für WhatsApp gerne ne PN mit eurer Nummer, könnte eine Gruppe aufmachen und/oder euch in eine schon bestehende hinzufügen.


----------



## Kami (12. April 2021)

War ich wieder zu langsam, fucking hell.
Ich schicke dir eine PN @MonstaBomba24-7 und dann schauen wir mal, was wir drehen können. 
Mein Bike ist allerdings noch auf dem Weg, ich bin dann später dabei. Aber in die Gruppe komme ich auf jeden Fall schon mal!

@BjL Emser Bikepark war ich mal zur Eröffnung für einen Artikel, da war ich nicht so begeistert. Aber den werde ich mir sicherlich auch noch mal anschauen!


----------



## dekaen (20. Mai 2021)

Hi, 

Gibt's Neuigkeiten wann man sich wieder treffen will? Hätte durchaus Interesse und nen Kollege auch. Das meiste was es hier gibt is S0 oder S1 wovon ich meist über Komoot mir die Strecken zusammenstell. Wir würden beide nur HT Fahrer sein. Nehmt ihr solche mit? 🤘😉


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (20. Mai 2021)

Naja es ist halt Saison, gefahren wird immer  Hardtail ist kein Problem, mit bisschen Fahrtechnik! Aber insgesamt isses hier doch recht locker vom Anspruch.


----------



## Dirt06 (10. August 2021)

Moin zusammen!

bin bin aus Koblenz frisch nach Diez gezogen und suche hier Anschluss.
Bin auf dem Bio sowie auf dem Ebike unterwegs und würde gerne die Gegend kennen lernen.
Gerne auch per PM melden! 
Falls es eine WhatsApp Gruppe gibt, wäre ich daran auch sehr interessiert!

Viele Grüße ,
Dennis


----------



## lonleyrider (15. August 2021)

Gude.
Ich hab dir mal eine PN geschrieben.

Gruß


----------

